# 3x3x3 Blindfold Tutorial



## byu (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to learn to solve the Rubik's cube blindfolded. I wanted to know which tutorials were the best ones. I looked at the one at thesixsides.com, it was useful to know the algorithms, but it didn't really help me learn to solve the cube blindfolded very well. Does anyone know of a better solution?


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=blindfold+tutorial+solving

It's like you're not even trying, probably because you're not, but I don't want to assume things. No matter how blatantly obvious they are.


----------



## joey (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it's harder to solve a cube blindfolded, than it is to find a page explaining how to do it


----------

